# Feedback on different bands/ammo



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Hello,

I just started out shooting with slingshots so I haven't tried out a lot of different bands/ammo so I need some feedback. This is what I'm thinking about trying out:


Single TBG 15mm straight cut + 9mm steel ammo for my PFS.
Single TBG 20-15mm tapered + 9mm steel ammo for slingshots I'm going to give away to friends.
Double TBG 20-15mm tapered + 12mm steel ammo for my OTT.

I've been shooting 9mm with my OTT right now and it feels way overpowered for that so that is why I'm thinking 12mm might be a good fit. What do you think? Should I go up to 14mm instead?

Also, I'm not sure about using tapered bands. I want consistent shooting and reliable bands so maybe straight cut is better?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Howdy Gus. The only person who can answer the questions you pose is you. You're off on the road of experimentation. Don't "think" of trying a new set of dimensions, just go ahead and cut 'em and shoot 'em. Your evaluation is the only one that matters. One man's blessing is another man's curse. I started out using way too much rubber- for everything. It took several months before I found my sweet spot for all of six different projectiles, and even that still gets tweaked from time to time. Funny thing is, I'd read the advice of true experts on this topic right here on this forum, had I heeded it from the jump I probably could have saved oodles of money and headaches, but none of it really stuck until I proved it to myself. It's all about the triple P in this sport- Practical Personal Preference, and you only find those by tryin' and dyin.'

Have fun and welcome.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Straight cuts is what I'd go with. People outside of ss forums are more used to that set up and hammer grip. I find 5/8ths straight cut as somewhat of a " universal" starting point. And experience and experimentation will aid in the direction one wants to go


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> Howdy Gus. The only person who can answer the questions you pose is you. You're off on the road of experimentation. Don't "think" of trying a new set of dimensions, just go ahead and cut 'em and shoot 'em. Your evaluation is the only one that matters. One man's blessing is another man's curse. I started out using way too much rubber- for everything. It took several months before I found my sweet spot for all of six different projectiles, and even that still gets tweaked from time to time. Funny thing is, I'd read the advice of true experts on this topic right here on this forum, had I heeded it from the jump I probably could have saved oodles of money and headaches, but none of it really stuck until I proved it to myself. It's all about the triple P in this sport- Practical Personal Preference, and you only find those by tryin' and dyin.'
> 
> Have fun and welcome.


I guess I have to  I think I've got a solid plan to start with at least...

What I'm not sure of is if 12mm steel will feel heavy enough for my double bands... Using 9mm now and it feels a little bit off.



Imperial said:


> Straight cuts is what I'd go with. People outside of ss forums are more used to that set up and hammer grip. I find 5/8ths straight cut as somewhat of a " universal" starting point. And experience and experimentation will aid in the direction one wants to go


Will try straight cut 20mm bands next time. I know tapered are faster but I doubt that I need as much power that I get right now. But I'm just guessing


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Yea. I agree with CornDawg on this one. You just have to experiment.

If you like TBG I really recommend you try a pack of .030 medical latex from Simple Shot or a pack of the .025 Tourniquet bands they sell pre cut into 3/4"×18" strips.

I think it's slightly faster than even TBG. Although it is sensitive to sunlight.

Right now I shoot 3/8" steel from my PFS with 9/10" straight cut .030. It's a bit strong for 3/8" steel but I leave it about an inch longer than recommended for my draw of 36". That takes care of any hand slap I would otherwise get.


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> Yea. I agree with CornDawg on this one. You just have to experiment.
> 
> If you like TBG I really recommend you try a pack of .030 medical latex from Simple Shot or a pack of the .025 Tourniquet bands they sell pre cut into 3/4"×18" strips.
> 
> ...


I plan on trying out different options from Simple Shot next time. Bought finished bands from Gamekeeper John so I need to shot them to bits first  (If I ever get them that is, been waiting for 5!!! weeks)

So longer bands reduces handslap? I get it sometimes now but I think my biggest problem is the small ammo I got.


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Just ordered some 12mm steel ammo so fingers crossed they work better than 9mm with my bands!


----------

